# EMT Pants with high pockets



## FF894 (May 24, 2007)

I am looking for EMS pants that have side leg pockets that are higher than normal.  All of the pants I have ever had have side pockets that are down almost to the knee.  I am looking for ones that are just below the regular side/front pockets.  I saw a pair at the hospital but I was busy dropping off a pt and by the time I got back to the ambulance bay he was gone.  So I know there are out there.  Has anyone seen this style in any of the catalogs or sites?  Not Galls, cant find it there.  Also, pants with the little pockets in the front for gloves/cell phone?  Seen those?


----------



## HorseHauler (May 24, 2007)

Darn I just worked with an RN tonight that had these on. I wish I saw this thread before I went to work. If I see him soon I will ask where he got them. Sorry couldn't be of any more help


----------



## oldschoolmedic (May 24, 2007)

Urban Defender by Liberty. Get them in ripstop, they are more durable, don't fade as badly, and they are cooler in the summer. I have been wearing them for three years, still look like new. I keep ordering my yearly allotment and hanging the new ones in the closet waiting for me to wear out a pair of the old ones.


----------



## MtJerry (May 25, 2007)

Here ya go ...

http://www.nevesuniforms.com/productdetail.asp?groupnumber=342


----------



## Rattletrap (Jun 5, 2007)

I have these.

http://www.bdu.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=F5220


----------

